# Take clomid together or twice a day, morning and evening?



## suzan

Doctor prescribed me to take 2 pills of clomid 50mg daily from CD 3-7.

I dont remember how I should take those pills, but in the paper it said:

2/D --> 5D

That would mean 2 per day for 5 days.. but I dont know if I should take both pills together or each one alone. Today is day 1 and I took one in the morning and one in the evening.

HELP! I am afraid it wont work anymore as I took each pill alone :cry:


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Im sorry I really dont know anything about Clomid. i would call your Dr....


----------



## suzan

Suz said:


> :hugs: Im sorry I really dont know anything about Clomid. i would call your Dr....

Yes! I still have 30min to call him.
It's 8:22am where I live and his office opens at 9am
I am so nervous :dohh:


----------



## Suz

:hugs: I wish you all the best :hugs:


----------



## suzan

Well, my doctor called me back and he told me that it was ok to take each pill twice a day at different times and not together. If I want to switch to taking them both together at a same time then it's ok too.. the way I wanted he said since I am not infertile so it's ok

Still confused though


----------



## suzan

I just swallowed 2 pills together.. I think it's the right way to do.
Too bad I took it now... it's 1pm.. OMG I will have maybe side effects at day time? :cry:

I couldn't wait until night as then I felt that the effect of the clomid I took yesterday might disappear.
Oh well.. how bad can it get? :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## priya

hey hi suzan....I've jus finish'd a cycle of clomid and I waz ask'd to take 2 pills of 50mg each together aftr my dinner from day2-day6.And I waz also ask'd to get a scan done between day13-day16 to chk if clomid helped me ovulate. Got the results and I ovulated:happydance: and m on day23 now..waited 2 get tested soon...

Good luck dear wid ur clomid...:hugs:


----------



## suzan

hi priya
I hope u conceived. Good luck hunnie :hugs:


----------



## priya

thank u soo much suzan.....wish u d same dear...


----------



## AUZZGAL

Hey,
I did a total of 7 rounds of clomid, i always took mine together at night (to lessen the S/E)!

Hope this helps, Hang in there it worked fo me im neally 7 months preggers now! I was also taking metformin i would suggest that to your doctor (if you have pcos)

Take Care


----------

